# Flower Identification Questions



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Nevermind.

I found a website that claims it is Persian Speedwell (Veronica persica)


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like invasive creeping charlie. An early bloomer, the girls here love it, are usually all over it.


----------



## VARyan (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure of the identification, after looking up the Persian Speedwell and Creeping Charlie I would lean towards the Persian Speedwell. We have the stuff everywhere. It's pretty much what keeps our property greenish during the winter. It's a very early bloomer like already stated. I noticed ours blooming in early January this year and the bees are working it any chance they get to fly.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Is this the flower? It was all over DC last spring during the cherry blossom bloom. Tiny little thing. I had to use all my close-up filters and then crop the image down to get this.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is a grainy portion of the cropped image. looks like the same type flower.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

VARyan said:


> Not sure of the identification, after looking up the Persian Speedwell and Creeping Charlie I would lean towards the Persian Speedwell. We have the stuff everywhere. It's pretty much what keeps our property greenish during the winter. It's a very early bloomer like already stated. I noticed ours blooming in early January this year and the bees are working it any chance they get to fly.



Your right, after relooking I agree persian speedwell. Although creeping charlie is everywhere in Louisville, especially in the old parts of the city. In early spring some yards are blanketed in a sea of beaitful indigo flowers. 

It seems to grow in the less sunny areas where grass has problems growing and cannot crowd out. It use to be a popular ground cover, in early spring some yards are coated in a beautiful blanket of indigo flowers. But then thru spring in summer it aggressive spreader. I have some blooming in my cold frame, the yard weeds havn't started but should in a few weeks.


----------

